# angeblichen Film runtergeladen...



## jeannine1988 (23 März 2010)

Hallo, und zwar habe ich am Freitag einen Brief bekommen von Bushidos Anwalt 
Da drin steht das ich bis zum 29.03  700 euro auf ein Konto überweisen soll, weil ich angeblich auf irgendeiner Seite, seinen Film runtergeladen habe (Zeiten ändern Dich) und das sie es durch meine Ip Adresse rausbekommen haben. 
So was mich nun total irritiert ist, dass ich es garnicht getan habe.
Ist das eine Verarsche vielleicht oder was? Was wird auf mich zukommen? UNd was soll ich machen, da ich sogar noch von Hartz4 lebe und einen 2 jährigen Sohn habe?


----------



## wahlhesse (23 März 2010)

*AW: angeblichen Film runtergeladen...*

Hallo,

beim Gericht einen Beratungsschein holen. Dann zu einem Anwalt gehen um zu überprüfen, was an dem Schreiben dran ist. Keinesfalls ignorieren!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2010)

*AW: angeblichen Film runtergeladen...*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> beim Gericht einen Beratungsschein holen. Dann zu einem Anwalt gehen um zu überprüfen, was an dem Schreiben dran ist. Keinesfalls ignorieren!


Damit ist alles gesagt. 

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt. 

EOT


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2010)

*AW: angeblichen Film runtergeladen...*



jeannine1988 schrieb:


> ...einen Brief bekommen von Bushidos Anwalt


Wer ist denn das? Heißt der W. aus München? Es geht womöglich zwar um den Film mit B. aber dahinter steht eine Produktionsfirma und für die machen die Anwälte die Abmahnerei.


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2010)

*AW: angeblichen Film runtergeladen...*

Spekulationen führen hier nicht weiter. 

Hier hilft nur anwaltliche Beratung


----------

